# ¿ Cómo se abre la carcaza de esta fuente de alimentacion ?



## guillers (May 17, 2014)

hola tengo esta fuente de alimentacion cuyo cable está partido en algún lugarr cerca de la carcaza y quiero reemplazar el cable 
¿como se abre la carcaza? 
no le veo tornillos ...


----------



## Scooter (May 17, 2014)

No se, la bola de cristal no me arranca. No le hice el cambio de aceite de los 100.000 aciertos y ha gripado.

Pon una foto o algo


----------



## josemaX (May 17, 2014)

Algunas del tipo de teléfono móvil o router de internet, las he abierto golpeándolas con cuidado con un martillo de plástico en la unión ya que van simplemente pegadas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2014)

A veces apretándolas con cuidado de costado con una morza , a veces cortándolas con sierrita por la unión . . .


----------



## guillers (May 17, 2014)

hola 
saludos a todos 
lo que decis DOSMETROS me parece lo mas practico 
pero eso es abrirla
¿y cerrarla ?


----------



## papirrin (May 17, 2014)

> ¿y cerrarla ?



con pegamento instantáneo y un poco de carbonato.

aca una marca muy popular es la kola loka  alla me parece que la marca es lagotita o algo asi.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 17, 2014)

josemaX dijo:


> Algunas del tipo de teléfono móvil o router de internet, las he abierto golpeándolas con cuidado con un martillo de plástico en la unión ya que van simplemente pegadas.


!OJO! , esa tecnica puede sener boa con fuentes convencionales ( enbasadas en transformadores de hierro ) , haora en fuentes conmutadas NO porque lo golpe seguramente puede dañar los conponentes y pricinpalmente lo transformador que es hecho de ferrite , material mui fragil que si quebra facilmente con golpes.
Un meo de abrir es serriar con una "Dremel" (serrilla de disco )
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## guillers (May 17, 2014)

bueno , le he dado con una sierrita 
es de un aproximadamente 1 o 2 mm es de espesor 

quizas con un cuchillo caliente apoyando el filo en la union ,sea la manera como trataré de abrir la proxima fuente 



 hola aprovecho ahora que la he abierto y encontrado una simple rectificacion 
aunque... ese pequeño transformador que lleva de un cm3 
¿adonde se compra?  ¿es en realidad un transformador? 

se paracen tambien a los que llevan las lamparas de bajo consumo 
¿se pueden comprar ¿como se piden en las casa de electronica?


----------



## zopilote (May 17, 2014)

Lo que tienes que observar es el bobinado que esta abierto, generalmente es el primario, desarmas el transformador y trata de buscar en el bobinado primario un fusible termico de 120ºc  de 1A que siempre es el que se abre. Lo reemplazas por un  union de cobre y lo armas de nuevo.


----------



## guillers (May 17, 2014)

aqui están emparchada la seccion del cable averiado
Ahora la cerraré sellandola con plastico siliconado 
hace 7 hrs que estoy con esto









Aqui está ya cerrada la fuente 
 y como verán  ahora está reforzado el cable nuevo que  le he puesto en esa seccion y que además es uno mas grueso


----------



## papirrin (May 17, 2014)

queda mas estetico como te decia (pegamento instantaneo +bicarbonato)


----------



## guillers (May 17, 2014)

hola papirrin 

esteticamente si 
pero a nivel economia me conviene el plastico siliconado 

aqui  ese pegamento lo llaman  loctite
es muy bueno 
pero caro y el frasquito una vez que lo abristes se seca el contenido en pocos meses 
saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 17, 2014)

Hola
acabo de ver como se salvo ese capacitor de que no le des con la hoja de la sierra para la próxima tiene que cortas solo las puntas y hacer palanca con el destornillador paleta o sea este:






y con la gotita en gel basta para que le des un touch en las puntas 

saludos


----------



## Scooter (May 18, 2014)

Ese tipo de carcasas casi siempre las he tenido que romper. 
Para cerrarlas he puesto una brida o semejante.

Lo malo del loctite es que no suele ser estable , al cabo de unos meses se descompone y queda como en láminas.


----------



## yosimiro (May 18, 2014)

Hola a todos, yo tengo hace un par de años un frasco de cianoacrilato, que es como se llama la "cola loca" o "la gotita" o el "loctite".
Sólo lo uso de vez en cuando, pero tengo la precaución de cerrarlo bien y guardarlo en el freezer (congelador) de la heladera (refrigerador).
Y así me dura hasta que se acaba y no hasta que se seca.
Espero esto les sirva.

Saludos
PD: Por cierto, ese pegamento solo sirve para uniones exactas ( no importa si son regulares o no), lo importante es que no rellena intersticios, de allí que luego produzca escamas.


----------



## papirrin (May 18, 2014)

> Por cierto, ese pegamento solo sirve para uniones exactas ( no importa si son regulares o no), lo importante es que no rellena intersticios, de allí que luego produzca escamas.



si pones bicarbonato se hace una "aleacion" muy dura, rellena y no se quiebra ni se cae, justo como se ve en el video que coloque. 

el bicarbonato es super economico, se encuentra en cualquier farmacia y no se requiere de gran cantidad de pegamento, claro que en gustos se rompen generos.

P.D. el bicarbonato es un excelente dentífrico si les sobra lo pueden aprovechar para ese fin y economizan al no usar pastas carisimas .


----------



## guillers (May 18, 2014)

jiji  muy comico lo tuyo el que comentó de veía como se salvó un capacitor cuando corté con la sierrita 

pero si tenés cuidado con la sierrita y vas despacito sujetando la fuente en una morsa como DOSMETROS me sugirió
ese capacitor está  mas a salvo de lo temías
Saludos


----------



## S.W.A.T. (May 19, 2014)

amigo para la próxima vez utiliza un poco de quita esmaltes en las uniones del cargador, aplica 2 o 3 veces y déjala por unos 5 o 10 minutos y veras que el plástico se soltara con facilidad con solo aplicar un poco de presión entre las uniones con un destornillador plano.


----------



## guillers (May 19, 2014)

ok swat , es otro aporte tambien el tuyo 
pero no creo que compre ese quitaesmaltes de uñas ,
porque el filo de un cuchillo caliente o de un cutter caliente es muy efectivo tambien y  practico 
habia empezado con la sierrita corta metales de un serrucho ,pero terminé calentando la hoja de un cutter 
y me quedo con el cutter 
Saludos 
finalizemos esta pregunta que hace rato ya quedó contestada
Saludos


----------

